# The People Group Focus of Modern Missions



## Pergamum (Dec 19, 2007)

An improvement? A bad thing? 



What is a people group and is there a biblical basis for this? 

Is Pante ta ethne merely a designation for the Gentiles in a mass lump or does it refer to every tribe of Gentiles (Rev 5 speaks of tongues tribes and nations, more specific terms).

How do we know when a people group has been "reached?"

When we strategize where to send missionaries how much do "unreached people groups" come into play, and what are the working definitions involved? How do we prioritize world evangelization anyhow?


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 19, 2007)

Anone?


----------

